# Gentoo nach Ruhezustand (suspend 2 ram) tot [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Hab ein kleines Problem, wie man aus dem Titel erkennen kann ^^

Zwar hängt sich mein Gentoo nach Ruhezustand (suspend 2 ram) auf, sprich ich seh nen schwarzen Bildschirm und oben links den Cursor blinken aber ich kann garnix machen.

Ich komm einfach ned drauf worans liegt.

Bitte um Hilfe  :Smile: 

pm-utils-1.4.1

pf-sources-2.6.36-pf1

hal-0.5.14-r3

powerdevil-4.5.2

xorg-1.9.1-r1

mesa 7.9

xf86-video-intel-2-13.0

Btw. Kein Plan ob das was zu sagen hat aber Powerdevil meckert wegen consolekit?!?!

----------

## franzf

Geh mal auf den 2.6.34er Kernel zurück. Die Schwierigkeiten haben auf nem Lenovo hier mit 2.6.35 angefangen, k.A. ob das mit 2.6.36 gefixt wurde.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Geh mal auf den 2.6.34er Kernel zurück. Die Schwierigkeiten haben auf nem Lenovo hier mit 2.6.35 angefangen, k.A. ob das mit 2.6.36 gefixt wurde.

 

Werd ich gleich mal versuchen...

Doof ist nur das ich den 2.6.36 bräuchte um die HW (vgaswitcheroo / turboboost) zu nutzen :/

----------

## Yamakuzure

Hast du consolekit a) installiert, und b) gestartet ? 

Mein Laptop macht solche Zicken nämlich nicht mit:

```
sed@sed-notebook ~ $ eix -I "(pm-utils|-sources|sys-apps/hal|powerdevil|xorg-server|media-libs/mesa|viedo-intel|consolekit)" -c

[I] kde-base/powerdevil (4.5.2(4.5)@19.10.2010): PowerDevil is an utility for KDE4 for Laptop Powermanagement.

[I] media-libs/mesa (7.8.2@29.10.2010): OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

[I] sys-apps/hal (0.5.14-r2@01.10.2010): Hardware Abstraction Layer

[I] sys-auth/consolekit (0.4.2-r4@31.10.2010): Framework for defining and tracking users, login sessions and seats.

[I] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (2.6.35-r11(2.6.35-r11)@26.10.2010): Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

[I] sys-power/pm-utils (1.4.1@02.10.2010): Suspend and hibernation utilities

[D] x11-base/xorg-server (1.9.0-r2@04.10.2010 -> 1.7.7-r1): X.Org X servers

7 Treffer.
```

Ich sehe gerade, dass ich einen anderen xorg-server habe. Ich werde den mal aktualisieren und schauen, obs dann bei mir auch abkratzt.

----------

## Josef.95

Ich sah auch gestern beim Update auf consolekit-0.4.2-r4 das nun "AUDITSYSCALL" im Kernel gesetzt sein sollte  *Quote:*   

> * CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL:        is not set when it should be.

 Wenn man das übersieht baut consolekit dennoch fertig...

----------

## cryptosteve

Bei mir wachte die Kiste nach 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 nicht mehr auf und tut dies erstmalig wieder mit 2.6.36-gentoo (Lenovo Thinkpad T500).

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hat sich erledigt

Anscheinend löst der Treiber "radeon" nen schweren Kernelfehler aus, weshalb auch immer. Siehe: http://www.loaditup.de/551313.html

Sobald die Kiste aus dem Ruhezustand kommt ist Dmesg mit "evergreen" Fehlermeldungen bespickt, die selbe Meldung hab ich wenn ich nach dem Start den Treiber "radeon" von Hand lade.

Anscheinend kommt "radeon" noch nicht so klar mit VGASwitcheroo.

Naja, muss ich wohl halt nur die Intel GPU nutzen

Trotzdem Danke  :Smile: 

----------

